# Coverking Stormproof



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey all,

I am getting ready to purchase the Coverking custom fit Stormproof car cover. http://www.coverking.com/customcarcovers_materials.html


I am hoping this will stop the salt spray from coating my car every night. Any opinions? If this isn't a good cover (or good for the money), let me know what other options you guys are going with. I am worried about winds and salt spray, if that helps narrow it down. I got some good input from my earlier request (http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=12868), I am just making sure I am not mucking this up.

Also, what color should I get? I have a PBM w/ red interior. My first instinct is black, but I fear that would be asking for it to get rediculously hot.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

*cover*

Great cover,, I live on the Shore in Connecticut,,, great for all condidions,, but remember,,, ALWAYS wipe you car down before you put the cover on, when it is off,, never let the inside section come in contact with the ground,, and Wash it once in a while


----------

